# iPhone USB (Not recognised issue)



## haych (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi,

I have had an iPod attached to my USB port in my car and unfortunately it's broken now.

I tried plugging my iPhone in which is on the Latest iOS and the car says that it's not recognised. This is the older system but has GPS.

Any suggestions?

I have tried the following already:

New cable
Reset all devices
Tried my wifes phone (which works)

Could it be the version of iOS? IS there anyway to upgrade the firmware on my system? How do I even check with F/W I have?

Thanks in advance

Michael


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

What is your wife's phone? I have a S7 Active, and I can't get it to recognize either. Is your phone connected to the car through bluetooth? I think that may be my issue. It says in the manual that it can't connect as both an MP3 player and phone through bluetooth at the same time. I would have thought the USB connection would still work, but maybe not? I assume your wife's phone isn't connected to the car, since yours already is. So maybe that's why hers works? I thought maybe mine was an issue with security, but I tried different USB settings, with the phone unlocked, but the car still won't recognize it. I plugged in an old Lumia 640 (W10 Mobile), and it recognized no problem. If it wasn't only 8GB internal memory (it ignores the SD card for some reason), I would just leave it in the car for MP3s. I haven't tried my wife's phone yet, to see if it's Android causing issues, or the Bluetooth connection to the phone.


----------

